# 2009 2.0 TDI - Door Handle Not Opening from Outside



## Hamzaali24 (2 d ago)

Door handle from outside driver side doesn’t open and the handle is loose, however the door opens from the inside handle. Before the door handle got loose today, when I press the unlock button on my key, the driver side door doesn’t open unless if I actually put the key in the lock then it works. Today I put the key in the lock and the door is handle is now loose and I can’t open the door at all from the outside. The handle can be pulled but it’s loose when I pull it.

What do I need to fix/ replace?

any suggestions would help thank you.


----------



## wecanseeformiles (7 mo ago)

It's a known issue and I had the same thing happen to me one day over Xmas on my 09 TDi while I was delivering Xmas presents, forcing me to repeatedly get in through the passenger door to unlock the driver's door from the inside. Curiously enough the driver's door worked fine the next day and I haven't had a problem since, but maybe I just got lucky. The only difference between me and you was that the exterior door handle didn't feel particularly looser when it didn't unlock the car.


----------



## wecanseeformiles (7 mo ago)

@Hamzaali24 there's more info on all the door lock issues here:
(2) FAQ - Door Locks & Key Fob Remote Not Working | Audi TT Forum


----------

